# Appetite suppresants



## Carina1962 (Jan 20, 2013)

does anyone take these to lose weight?  if so, can you recommend any?


----------



## StephenM (Jan 21, 2013)

carina62 said:


> does anyone take these to lose weight?  if so, can you recommend any?



A friend tried these but had some unpleasant side effects (this does not mean you will). She found the following web site helpful: http://www.naturalnews.com/003550_appetite_control_food_cravings.html


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 21, 2013)

Personally Carina - I wouldn't bother with a suppressant.
I was just wondering if you had tried the low gi diet?  It helps you stay feeling full for longer?  
If you want a link to a good book, let me know.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 21, 2013)

When you go straight from eating lots of the wrong things to less of the right stuff, your body can kinda go into shock because it's not getting the calories it was accustomed to running on.  So you feel hungry ALL the time.  

My strategy when I was in that stage was to eat whenever truly hungry - you can check whether it's real hunger by having a cup of tea.  If the pangs go away, you were really thirsty but got mixed signals.  If still hungry, I have a banana instead of a jumbo sausage roll, a satsuma instead of crisps/chocolate.  You may have been told to limit your consumption of fruit, but I deviated from that on the grounds that fruit is better than the stuff I would otherwise shovel in.

Now that I'm used to eating healthily (I go to Slimming World, which is great for us T2s), I just don't feel that aching hunger any more.  And having lost shedloads, my last HbA1c was in non-diabetic range (just).


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lucy: Yes please, I would love a link on the low GI diet.

Also, i am just doing my 'own thing', after going to slimming classes i decided to go it alone just purely to save cost and i am calorie counting and do lots of excercise so back on track now since Xmas (after putting more weight on!).  I make my own soups which i take to work for my lunch and i find it easy to calorie count but can never get really used to the hunger pangs but i am using my willpower which i know is what i need (wish they could bottle and sell willpower lol!).

What i would like to know is (seems a basic question i know but i'm never sure what to do).  I am on 1250 calories a day and i try and go to the gym 2 - 3 times a week and walk whenever possible.  I use My Fitness Pal App on my phone which i find great and you add your calorific food values and counter act it against the calories consumed through excercise.  My question is - if i burn off 200 cals at the gym, am i supposed to add these extra calories to my daily allowance?  if i don't add them, then i am in effect 200 cals down from my daily allowance - correct?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2013)

Sort of correct BUT !!

If you replace the calories, that will maintain your weight.  

Presumably you want to lose weight, so what you are trying to do is get your muscles to ignore the food in your tum etc, and burn body fat to get it's fuel, Yes?

In which case no, you don't replace em ......

I think, anyway?


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think you have to be careful though as there is always the problem that if you dont have enough calories you go into starvation mode and dont lose weight and can even put on - been there, done that.

I would say try it and see. Have a week or two of eating the extras and see what happens - and then see what happens when you don't.

If you type 'Rick Gallop' into google you will find Rick. He has his own website and I can highly recommend his 'express' diet book.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 21, 2013)

I would say that 1250 sounds like a weight-loss level without any real workouts, so possibly (depending on weight, height, phase of the moon, number of squirrels in your garden, etc) you may, maybe, might need to add the calories back in.

The exercise will help to speed up your metabolism, to a degree, and will certainly help to improve insulin sensitivity. If you drop too low on you intake or too high on your exercise, your body may be start to hang on to fluids and fat rather than lose it. That careful balance is hard to find, which is why slow, steady loss is the key. 

I'd be tempted to give it 2 or 3 weeks and see if you can see any patterns of loss over that time.

Rob


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks for all your very useful replies  i always seem to get confused about whether you are supposed to 'eat' the calories you consume by excercise if you are already on a calorie restricted diet so i will try this out for a couple of weeks to see how it goes as my body adjusts.  I have a sedentary job (office) so apart from the gym and walking i am sitting down all day.  I bought myself an A-Z of calories book (Rosemary Conley on the front cover) and it can get confusing this calorie counting as she suggests in the book that you start off with 1200 calories a day and after 2 weeks you INCREASE your calories to 1400 but i haven't done this, i'm just keeping to 1250 a day + calories consumed through excercise so hopefully i should lose.

By the way, the link relating to the article on natural appetite suppressants is very useful.  I drink one mug of green tea every day at work and that is meant to be an appetite suppresant too (along with dandelion tea although i have not tried that yet).  I just need to find what is right for me when i get those dreaded 'hunger pangs'.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 21, 2013)

I would suggest that any hot drink will help to suppress hunger. The bloating effect should help to stave of any need for food for a while.

In fact, hunger can often just be thirst. But don't overdo the drinking. As long as you're eating enough to get your mins and vits. Rosemary is pretty good at this sort of thing. I'd follow her advice personally.

Rob


----------



## penelope (Jan 24, 2013)

*whether to add calories back or not*

surely non if us on here are gps , maybe slome have been or are nurses.

but surely if your not sure of the answers on whether to add calories on or off, then either ask your gym personall as they may have someone there who knows about diabetes and calories or ask your practice nurse at the gp surgery . if like ours we have a nurse who is diabetic knowledge and does everything to do with my diabetes, doplar scans on feet and know about injections etc. i also go to the specialist at hospital and there is a nure there who i can ring about anything. so maybe go down the route of your nurse at gp or if your under a specialist ask the dietitian and teh nurses there. that way you will get the proper answers you need and not just guess work. as everyone is different and what works for one maybe wont for another. and the nurses work with you,,,,,,,

my opinion i know but im only trying to help.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 24, 2013)

That's very true penelope, and it's why none of us can say anyone must do something or that our way is the only way.

We only ever offer our opinions and try to enable each poster to make a sensible decision. Which is often to seek professional advice.

Rob


----------

